# Genus or genera you don't like?



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Do you have a list of genera not represented in your wish or want list? Or just doesn't pique your interest even in the slightest?

I have quite a few:

* Brachypelma - they all look the same to me. So much some of us may care to admit that there is a degree of hybridization going on between the look-alikes. I am not fond of hybrids as well, and IMO people who are not capable of the most accurate identification should stay clear from this group as the risk of cross breeding increases with the number of people of keeping them, even if they're a newbie, and even if the group is a great one for beginners.

* Grammostola (except pulchra) - not once have a bothered to research about Grammostola other than pulchra.

* Lasiodora - they're big, and brown. and they're big and brown.

* Theraphosa - they're big and brown. and they're big and brown.

* Poecilotheria - except for metallica, the rest can be described as colored white and black (generally-speaking). LMAO.

* Euathlus-Homoeomma-Thrixopelma - except for cyaneolum - which has undergone more revisions than Taylor Swift has changed her boyfriend.

* Hysterocrates - because you don't know what you'll really get. LMAO.

Reactions: Dislike 5 | Disagree 2 | Sad 5


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm curious to how many of these genera you've actually kept and raised.. 

Zero if I remember correctly..  

Only genera I don't care for is the very small dwarf species. (Cyriocosmus )

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1 | Sad 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I'm curious to how many of these genera you've actually kept and raised..
> 
> Zero if I remember correctly..
> 
> Only genera I don't care for is the very small dwarf species. (Cyriocosmus )


I'm not taking chances by buying something I might or might not like. Thats an ingredient for a poorly-care for arachnid. Unless of course the habit of trying something just for the heck of it is encouraged?


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

And except Brachypelma albi's and albo's. Those look adorable.


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 1, 2017)

Anything brown and itchy.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 1, 2017)

It's not a matter of 'not liking' any of them.  If any given genus was the only kind of tarantula there was, we'd want that genus.  With hundreds of species are now in captivity (almost all started as CB and imported from Europe) there's so many that you have to limit yourself, whatever criteria you use to do it. 

I started collecting when there was no such thing as captive bred tarantulas, and the few w/c species available were primarily NW terrestrials.  Loved them all, but especially the tropicals, for their colors, speed, and feisty personalities.  The only arboreal common in the hobby up until about 25 years go was Avic avic, and the only OW was O. aureotibialis.  That led to a strong desire on my part to seek out arboreals and OW's which persists to this day, and now they make up 2/3's of my collection. 

Other than Poecs, it's only been in the last 15 years that OW's started to catch on with US collectors, prior to that there were only a few stalwart fans promoting their virtues, like myself.  Then a number of new species introductions came in from Europe and they were finally accepted by the general tarantula community.  NW's were coming in during the mid 1990's, but OW arboreals took almost another 10 years after that.    

For myself, I don't care if the taxonomy of a species or genus has changed a few times, or is still unsettled.  That has nothing to do with the spider sitting in my cage.  If truth be known the two 'official' lists of tarantula species are full of species based on incomplete and inaccurate descriptions from 100+ years ago.  They often used to be very vague or described by characteristics no longer considered valid.  Some of the original type specimens are lost or were destroyed during wars (and we'll never know what that spider really was), some were based on juveniles, some on only one sex, or based on molts.  Some don't have collection locale data.  100 years ago taxonomists didn't have access to what other museums and collections had, so the same species have sometimes been given many names by different collectors over the years.  It's a century old mess that's slowly being filtered & revised, and no one really knows how many tarantula species there really are.  Any published description can make the list, without peer review, but getting them off the list takes an act of congress.  The 'official' lists would be of far more value if they included notes on suspicious species, that taxonomists doubt the legitimacy of (of which there are many).  I'd love for the top taxonomists to be interviewed to give their thoughts on valid and invalid species, and those insights added to the lists.  But they won't do that and just give us the whole thing, good and bad, without any clues.  In fact, the lists weren't compiled for hobbyists anyways.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 6 | Love 3


----------



## Nonnack (Oct 1, 2017)

There are no T's that I don't want to have, there are only the ones I want more or less;P 
I am not into dwarf species, so they are last on my list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Oct 1, 2017)

None, all are very interesting to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Moakmeister (Oct 1, 2017)

You just listed literally all of the most popular genera lol.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Leila (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> And except Brachypelma albi's and albo's. Those look adorable.


_Brachypelma albopilosum _are amazing. I have two- an AF and a fluffy sling. Both of them are curious, sometimes feisty, always hungry, and always out in the open. 

As far as genera that do not interest me, there are many; but that is subject to change in the future. I know what I like right now, but I am quite aware how often my opinions on things alter.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Leila said:


> _Brachypelma albopilosum _are amazing. I have two- an AF and a fluffy sling. Both of them are curious, sometimes feisty, always hungry, and always out in the open.
> 
> As far as genera that do not interest me, there are many; but that is subject to change in the future. I know what I like right now, but I am quite aware how often my opinions on things alter.


Same boat here. I know what I like now, and what I don't like now might change. I used to want Pterinochilus murinus for example. Now, not so much. Meh. Accidents can happen, that's why they're called accidents. And they are more likely in a species that would much rather stand their grown than something that will bolt to the nearest hole.

Edit: You are very greedy for having 2 AF! No wonder I can't find any, you have them all!


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> You just listed literally all of the most popular genera lol.


Not all.. Avicularia is popular, but its not there. ROFL.


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 1, 2017)

I don't really care for Aphonopelma, I don't know why but with the exception of A.chalchodes and A.bicoloratum, none of them really appeal to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leila (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Edit: You are very greedy for having 2 AF! No wonder I can't find any, you have them all!


Lol. One is a sling, no clue what sex it is. Fingers crossed for a female. 
I'd love to have both Zoe and Nalle around for many many years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Leila said:


> Lol. One is a sling, no clue what sex it is. Fingers crossed for a female.
> I'd love to have both Zoe and Nalle around for many many years.


There's a tarantula shop here 48 miles west from where I live. They have a bunch of sexed albos for sale. I might try and drop a visit!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 1, 2017)

@efmp1987 .

That being said, I am obsessed with completing my goal of collecting all of the Brachypelma genus as much as possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> I don't really care for Aphonopelma, I don't know why but with the exception of A.chalchodes and A.bicoloratum, none of them really appeal to me.



Lol aphonopelma.


Jmanbeing93 said:


> @efmp1987 .
> 
> That being said, I am obsessed with completing my goal of collecting all of the Brachypelma genus as much as possible.


Im obsessed with blue T's. But no so much with LV for some reason. Hmmmm.


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 1, 2017)

@efmp1987 .

Seems to me that Brachypelma are more visually appealing and Aphonopelmas look like a North American knock-off of Brachypelma

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sad 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I'm not taking chances by buying something I might or might not like. Thats an ingredient for a poorly-care for arachnid. Unless of course the habit of trying something just for the heck of it is encouraged?


 that's not the point. You don't know what you don't like till you've owned and raised it. My opinions have changed many times on multiple genera. Including Avicularia, Hysterocrates, Neoholothele, etc.

It's always good to try new species you haven't really kept before. 

As for not caring for it properly... 
I doubt it. Tarantulas are still tarantulas, you will likely try your absolute best with it. If not, maybe you don't really like spiders much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Award 2


----------



## Kendricks (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> *Genus or genera you don't like?*




That's rac... _generist?!_

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> My opinions have changed many times on multiple genera. Including Avicularia, Hysterocrates, Neoholothele, etc.


Look above to see my response to @Leila  s post. 



Venom1080 said:


> As for not caring for it properly...
> I doubt it. Tarantulas are still tarantulas, you will likely try your absolute best with it. If not, maybe you don't really like spiders much.


I don't like spiders. I love them. I would much rather starve my grandpa than my ungrateful slings :drool:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Look above to see my response to @Leila  s post.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like spiders. I love them. I would much rather starve my grandpa than my ungrateful slings :drool:





efmp1987 said:


> Look above to see my response to @Leila  s post.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like spiders. I love them. I would much rather starve my grandpa than my ungrateful slings :drool:


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> That's rac... _generist?!_


I'm very prejudiced!


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> ** Speechless ***

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Look above to see my response to @Leila  s post.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like spiders. I love them. I would much rather starve my grandpa than my ungrateful slings :drool:


Don't have to worry about not giving them proper care then, do you.

ABs being laggy.


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 1, 2017)

@efmp1987 i understand the fascination with the G pulchra they are stunning and often sought after by new or experienced keepers alike, What you shouldn't do is dismiss the rest of the genus because it would be a mistake. I have 6 different species and they all offer something different, take the G iheringi it eats like a pig, grows quickly and gets pretty large.

Thrixopelma is a simple looking small genus from the outside but when you delve deeper it's got a pretty diverse mix amongst it's species cyaneolum small, gentle, curious, sp cajamarca larger, curious, rare and beautiful. Lagunas beautiful, bold, blue, and fairly stocky. Ockerti skittish, a little firey from time to time and an hair kicking ninja (sometimes). What I'm trying to say in a round about sort of way is don't dismiss something because it's beginner friendly

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

johnny quango said:


> @efmp1987 i understand the fascination with the G pulchra they are stunning and often sought after by new or experienced keepers alike, What you shouldn't do is dismiss the rest of the genus because it would be a mistake. I have 6 different species and they all offer something different, take the G iheringi it eats like a pig, grows quickly and gets pretty large.
> 
> Thrixopelma is a simple looking small genus from the outside but when you delve deeper it's got a pretty diverse mix amongst it's species cyaneolum small, gentle, curious, sp cajamarca larger, curious, rare and beautiful. Lagunas beautiful, bold, blue, and fairly stocky. Ockerti skittish, a little firey from time to time and an hair kicking ninja (sometimes). What I'm trying to say in a round about sort of way is don't dismiss something because it's beginner friendly



Why am I under the impression that I am not allowed to have a hate list LOL  Joke. You know what can change my mind? Freebie AF of all the species in those genera.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Why am I under the impression that I am not allowed to have a hate list LOL  Joke. You know what can change my mind? Freebie AF of all the species in those genera.


Oh trust me you are definitely allowed an hate list, i guess i hate individual species and 2 are Grammostola (rosea/porteri). Lp and Obt will never find their way into my collection either they are simply bettered by so many other species. 

If someone's gonna be giving away free adult females of certain species I'm joining the line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I'm not taking chances by buying something I might or might not like. Thats an ingredient for a poorly-care for arachnid. Unless of course the habit of trying something just for the heck of it is encouraged?


 you might be surprised. 

brachys are brachys, and they can be boring sure, but as for the Hysterocratews, the might surprise you. i picked up a H. Gigas a while back(while i may never know exactly what she really is, i dont plan to breed her, so meh) they are pretty awesome. 
awesome tunnel system, lots of personality and surprisingly calm disposition when compared to other OW's.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

johnny quango said:


> If someone's gonna be giving away free adult females of certain species I'm joining the line


@Venom1080  hurry quick. Another one in queue at your kiosk!

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 1, 2017)

Tanner Dzula said:


> you might be surprised.
> as for the Hysterocrates, they might surprise you. i picked up a H. Gigas a while back...they are pretty awesome.
> awesome tunnel system, lots of personality and surprisingly calm disposition when compared to other OW's.


Hysterocrates, perfect example.  Not exactly a color riot, but very interesting spiders.  They're known to dig the longest tunnels in the wild of any tarantula (up to 22 feet), will swim (an adaptation to puddles in high rainfall jungles), stridulate when threatened, and feed their young. 

I've bred Hysterocrates gigas and the slings will be all around mom, some even on her.  I'd throw in live crickets, she instantly nailed them without injuring any slings, and then dropped the prey so her young could feed on it.  They piled on and covered the crickets, mouthparts attached to the crickets, and all had their legs folded back so they wouldn't be in the way.  That's fascinating behavior.  Certainly a lot of colorful species don't do anything of equal interest. 

The more you learn about tarantulas, the more you can look beyond the shiny trinkets and see the subtleties that really make them interesting animals to keep. I'm intrigued by physical & behavioral adaptations, and to odd genera and subfamilies.  It's not all about color.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4 | Love 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Brachypelma - they all look the same to me.


I'mma [expletive deleted] pretend you didn't say that 



efmp1987 said:


> Grammostola (except pulchra) - not once have a bothered to research about Grammostola other than pulchra.


Meh, iheringi is by far the best out of the genus. 



efmp1987 said:


> Lasiodora - they're big, and brown. and they're big and brown.


I'll give you that... And itchy.



efmp1987 said:


> Poecilotheria - except for metallica, the rest can be described as colored white and black (generally-speaking).


Meh, I'll take my caramel-coloured subfusca over an overrated blue ghost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> * Poecilotheria - except for metallica, the rest can be described -as white and black (generally).



And except for rufilata and ornata, or course.  And then there's the vivid yellow under the legs and the red mouthparts on the black & white species.  Except for all that.  The intricate black and white coloring is excellent camouflage on bark, which is why Poecs in general don't panic easily and run like lunatics as other OW arboreals tend to. 

For a large, beautiful, potent, OW arboreal, we're fortunate that those colors and markings are so effective in the wild, which makes them relatively easy to work with in captivity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> Hysterocrates, perfect example.  Not exactly a color riot, but very interesting spiders.  They're known to dig the longest tunnels in the wild of any tarantula (up to 22 feet)

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I'mma [expletive deleted] pretend you didn't say that


Im exaggerating. I wonder if theyll breakdown smithi into a hundred subspecies soon.





The Grym Reaper said:


> Meh, iheringi is by far the best out of the genus.


Not for me.





The Grym Reaper said:


> I'll give you that... And itchy.


May the goddess bless you.





The Grym Reaper said:


> Meh, I'll take my caramel-coloured subfusca over an overrated blue ghost.


Preference.


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 1, 2017)

22 foot tunnels that are mostly horizontal.  If they go down very far they'll hit the water table.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 1, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> 22 foot tunnels that are mostly horizontal.  If they go down very far they'll hit the water table.


Poec knows. Because he's dug a 22 foot hole once just for fun.



Welcome back, by the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 1, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Poec knows. Because he's dug a 22 foot hole once just for fun.


I've read accounts of people that have though.  My experience in digging is extensive, but for a different purpose, planting hundreds of palms and tropical plants in my yard.  If I took them out, the yard would look like Swiss cheese.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> May the goddess bless you.


She always does, I have it on good authority from Her Resplendent Rear-Leggedness' most humble High Priest that I'm incapable of heresy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 1, 2017)

So let me just read this, tarantulas you wouldn't keep. Hmmmmmmmmm that's a tadicum generalising of that species and absolutely not true. Ah Grammostola. What? You wouldn't keep a Grammostola iheringi?????????

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

basin79 said:


> So let me just read this, tarantulas you wouldn't keep. Hmmmmmmmmm that's a tadicum generalising of that species and absolutely not true. Ah Grammostola. What? You wouldn't keep a Grammostola iheringi?????????



Nope. Doesnt fancy me. Lol. The blunt truth.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 1, 2017)

basin79 said:


> What? You wouldn't keep a Grammostola iheringi?????????


Dude's a lost cause, there's only one way to deal with this degree of heresy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## basin79 (Oct 1, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Dude's a lost cause, there's only one way to deal with this degree of heresy.
> 
> View attachment 253674


Aye. Definitely a candidate that needs their lungs cleaned. Concrete boots and a body of deep water. A good 15 mins gives wonderful results.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## basin79 (Oct 1, 2017)

Poecilotheria. Can be described as being coloured white and black..........................

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## awiec (Oct 1, 2017)

I like all genera or at least am willing to give them a go before I decide they aren't for me. I'm a bit different from others in that once I feel like I've "had my fun" with a tarantula then I'll sell it or trade it for something new, only the things I really like permanently stay. I've probably have raised and worked with 20 or so different genera in a short time frame while keeping a smaller collection; really the only genus that I probably won't own again is Lasiodora due to my increased sensitivity to their hairs. Most of the time you really won't know if you'll like something until you try it as every genus had an oddball species or two.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 1, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Poecilotheria. Can be described as being coloured white and black..........................


Gorgeous species.  Especially for one that's just black & white.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> Gorgeous species.  Especially for one that's just black & white.


Where? Im still trying to locate the T. All I see is bark.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 1, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> Gorgeous species.  Especially for one that's just black & white.


Aye. It's daft lumping species together and labelling them as X or Y. Tarantulas can be and usually are incredibly diverse within their families.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Where? Im still trying to locate the T. All I see is bark.



Now we see the problem and the reason for this thread.  It's nothing that a visit to an optometrist can't fix.  A pair of coke bottle glasses and you'll be able to see things you never could before, starting with all those tarantulas you 'hate.'

Reactions: Funny 8 | Award 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

But to be honest, really nice picture by the way. I need to find those cork barks with hints of purple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Honestly, nice shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Honestly, nice shot


Cheers ears.


----------



## Leila (Oct 1, 2017)

Everyone gives the G. porteri/rosea a bad rep; but seriously, I'd sell a piece of my soul if my MM porteri could live 20 more years. He is an absolute delight. And despite what people say about their appearance, I find the baby pink carapace to be wonderfully beautiful in contrast with the gray legs. 
Oh, and the whole "pet rock" thing can suck it. Almost all tarantulas are pet rocks..

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## clive 82 (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Do you have a list of genera not represented in your wish or want list? Or just doesn't pique your interest even in the slightest?
> 
> I have quite a few:
> 
> ...


So many great Ts in the genus you mentioned there. I will agree though for me Theraphosa don't interest me for the same reasons that you listed. I just don't see the fascination with them.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Leila said:


> Everyone gives the G. porteri/rosea a bad rep; but seriously, I'd sell a piece of my soul if my MM porteri could live 20 more years. He is an absolute delight. And despite what people say about their appearance, I find the baby pink carapace to be wonderfully beautiful in contrast with the gray legs.
> Oh, and the whole "pet rock" thing can suck it. Almost all tarantulas are pet rocks..



I am noticing a trend. You like T's that look cute when very fat e.g. Brachys and Grammys  Haha


----------



## clive 82 (Oct 1, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> Hysterocrates, perfect example.  Not exactly a color riot, but very interesting spiders.  They're known to dig the longest tunnels in the wild of any tarantula (up to 22 feet), will swim (an adaptation to puddles in high rainfall jungles), stridulate when threatened, and feed their young.
> 
> I've bred Hysterocrates gigas and the slings will be all around mom, some even on her.  I'd throw in live crickets, she instantly nailed them without injuring any slings, and then dropped the prey so her young could feed on it.  They piled on and covered the crickets, mouthparts attached to the crickets, and all had their legs folded back so they wouldn't be in the way.  That's fascinating behavior.  Certainly a lot of colorful species don't do anything of equal interest.
> 
> The more you learn about tarantulas, the more you can look beyond the shiny trinkets and see the subtleties that really make them interesting animals to keep. I'm intrigued by physical & behavioral adaptations, and to odd genera and subfamilies.  It's not all about color.


There is a video on youtube showing this. Well worth a watch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leila (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I am noticing a trend. You like T's that look cute when very fat e.g. Brachys and Grammys  Haha


Not particularly. 

My collection consists of:
1 MM G. porteri (my darling, Gatsby)
1 AF B. albo (Zoe. I actually have several threads about her on here. Some of my first posts. She has given me a few scares, some heartache, some urticating setae, and months of joy.)
1 B. albo sling (Nalle, curious little turd and a beast of an eater.)
2 unsexed P. cambridgei (Nicoli and Koemi, both lovely in their individuality. Their eyes always look crossed. )
1 unsexed P. ecclesiasticus (Flash: fast, quick to flee or pull a threat pose; total ghost for the most part.)
2 unsexed N. chromatus slings (Tyrion and Scout, love them)
1 unsexed A. avic (Yeva, total doll.)
1 P. regalis sling (Keyser. Newest addition.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I am noticing a trend. You like T's that look cute when very fat e.g. Brachys and Grammys  Haha


Meanwhile, I am always looking for T's that resemble Cthulhu.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Leila said:


> Not particularly.
> 
> My collection consists of:
> 1 MM G. porteri (my darling, Gatsby)
> ...



My favorite is a G. pulchra named Duiker (Afrikaan word "duik" meaning dive because she has a habit of diving into her hole.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StampFan (Oct 2, 2017)

Leila said:


> Everyone gives the G. porteri/rosea a bad rep; but seriously, I'd sell a piece of my soul if my MM porteri could live 20 more years. He is an absolute delight. And despite what people say about their appearance, I find the baby pink carapace to be wonderfully beautiful in contrast with the gray legs.
> Oh, and the whole "pet rock" thing can suck it. Almost all tarantulas are pet rocks..


But that's why people keep a ton of them, so some spider is always doin' somethin'.  Lol.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 2, 2017)

* _Avicularia_ - Too many colors and fuzz on one T, lol!  To each their own, but I prefer more subtlety in coloration or only one brighter/saturated color. 

* _Grammostola_ - I have nothing against them but I already keep a variety of _Aphonopelma_, which may be the champions of growing slowly, lol, and so prefer the other species that I keep to be rather different. 

* _Theraphosa_ - Itchy itchy hairs!  Plus they are huge and, from what I have read, more challenging to care for and wild-caught ones may carry flies.

There are other genera that have species that I find attractive but which I'm not sure if I'll ever want to own because of husbandry demands or defensiveness/aggression/venom but who knows...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 2, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> * _Theraphosa_ - Itchy itchy hairs!  Plus they are huge and, from what I have read, more challenging to care for and wild-caught ones may carry flies.


Can't argue the itchy hairs part!  However, their care requirements aren't hard for an experienced keeper at all.  I keep mine the same way I keep Pamphobeteus, except a tad moister.  Sure WC ones may carry parasites and such, but most don't and that same rule can be applied to pretty much all WC t's.  

And oOOoOoOoOohHHhhh mannn I love my stirmi girl's hisses.  She hisses with pretty much every movement, especially when attacking prey.  It's a smooth, soft baby-rattle-ish sound that I've taken quite a liking to haha. 

If you love subtle beauty, you'll love the chocolate-burgundy coloration subtly seasoned with red hairs, pink/white stripes on the patellas and just the overall velvet appearance.  IMO, Theraphosa are amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 2, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> * _Avicularia_ - Too many colors and fuzz on one T, lol!  To each their own, but I prefer more subtlety in coloration or only one brighter/saturated color.
> 
> * _Grammostola_ - I have nothing against them but I already keep a variety of _Aphonopelma_, which may be the champions of growing slowly, lol, and so prefer the other species that I keep to be rather different.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind a P.murinus in the future, when I have more experience with T's but the venom still gives me second thoughts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> Can't argue the itchy hairs part!  However, their care requirements aren't hard for an experienced keeper at all.  I keep mine the same way I keep Pamphobeteus, except a tad moister.  Sure WC ones may carry parasites and such, but most don't and that same rule can be applied to pretty much all WC t's.
> 
> And oOOoOoOoOohHHhhh mannn I love my stirmi girl's hisses.  She hisses with pretty much every movement, especially when attacking prey.  It's a smooth, soft baby-rattle-ish sound that I've taken quite a liking to haha.
> 
> If you love subtle beauty, you'll love the chocolate-burgundy coloration subtly seasoned with red hairs, pink/white stripes on the patellas and just the overall velvet appearance.  IMO, Theraphosa are amazing.


Thank you Mr. Bob Marley for sharing your wonderful views on these most skin rash-inducing beauties! Indeed your descriptions are most lovely and enlightening! You have my confidence that should one day, the desire to itch and scratch falls upon me, expect me to be on the prowl for a couple!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> I wouldn't mind a P.murinus in the future, when I have more experience with T's but the venom still gives me second thoughts


It's not like the T's undergo an initiation wherein you have to let them bite you before they become a member of your harem. 0.1 LOL


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> It's not like the T's undergo an initiation wherein you have to let them bite you before they become a member of your harem. 0.1 LOL


Have you ever seen a bite from one of those? It is quite ghastly. The person's arm turned ash gray, looked like a corpse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> * _Avicularia_ - Too many colors and fuzz on one T, lol!  To each their own, but I prefer more subtlety in coloration or only one brighter/saturated color.
> 
> * _Grammostola_ - I have nothing against them but I already keep a variety of _Aphonopelma_, which may be the champions of growing slowly, lol, and so prefer the other species that I keep to be rather different.
> 
> ...


Grammostola iheringi grow quite quickly. And I mean quite quickly for T's not just Grammostola.

And although they're no longer Avicularia anymore how could you not want a Caribena versicolor?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 2, 2017)

basin79 said:


> You wouldn't keep a Grammostola iheringi?????????


Isn't that your famous gymnast?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Isn't that your famous gymnast?


Yes.


----------



## grayzone (Oct 2, 2017)

Grammies, aphonopelma, and brachy.

Each genus has a few good looking sp, but i can almoat garantee theyll never be on my shelf

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## grayzone (Oct 2, 2017)

Also adding theraphosa and ceratogyrus

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Oct 2, 2017)

I dont like ruling out entire genera. I like to do research on specific species. Going based on the generalities of "genus" level bias, youd probably assume Aphonopelma seemani was some brown and tan thing that moves slow all the time and takes years to put on size. When in all reality, theyre a beautiful grey/blue-ish (depending on lighting) with awesome leg markings. Cant say much on the growth speed. But mine doesnt do anything slow. Usually. Its still in its hole . There are a few Aphonopelma i want, even though most of em barely look any different, just because of the behaviors. And in some cases (I'm looking at YOU, A. paloma), size. Those guys are adorable. 
Grammostolas are about the same. Pulchra and iheringi are either more attractive, have more interesting behavior, or both. Theyre probably the only two i would spend money on, but that may be because there are lesser known species i need to research. 
That said, there are species i wouldnt take unless they were freebies or had an incredibly low price. Lasiodora and rose hairs will more than likely have to be freebies. Theraphosa are hard enough to get a hold of where I'd drop some money of it was a really good deal.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Grammostola iheringi grow quite quickly. And I mean quite quickly for T's not just Grammostola.
> 
> And although they're no longer Avicularia anymore how could you not want a Caribena versicolor?



Lovely versicolor. Only 953 days left before mines grows that big.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

Just because one of our favorites is on sombody elses' ban list doesnt mean we have to question them. We are people, not zombies, hence the preferences.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 2, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> Can't argue the itchy hairs part!  However, their care requirements aren't hard for an experienced keeper at all.  I keep mine the same way I keep Pamphobeteus, except a tad moister.  Sure WC ones may carry parasites and such, but most don't and that same rule can be applied to pretty much all WC t's.
> 
> And oOOoOoOoOohHHhhh mannn I love my stirmi girl's hisses.  She hisses with pretty much every movement, especially when attacking prey.  It's a smooth, soft baby-rattle-ish sound that I've taken quite a liking to haha.
> 
> If you love subtle beauty, you'll love the chocolate-burgundy coloration subtly seasoned with red hairs, pink/white stripes on the patellas and just the overall velvet appearance.  IMO, Theraphosa are amazing.


A most enticing description!  Perhaps once I have more space, more funds and more experience keeping T's (I think _Aphonopelma_ and _Brachypelma_ must be among the easiest to keep!), I may reconsider getting a _Theraphosa_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 2, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Grammostola iheringi grow quite quickly. And I mean quite quickly for T's not just Grammostola.
> 
> And although they're no longer Avicularia anymore how could you not want a Caribena versicolor?


Oh, so I should change _Avicularia_ to _Caribena_ on my list?  Actually, I shouldn't have either genus on my list as I don't know that much about all the species in either, only that _C._ _versicolor_ is too much for my taste, no offense to your lovely T! It's awesome that there are such a variety of T's that we can be choosy and still want dozens of them, lol!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Just because one of our favorites is on sombody elses' ban list doesnt mean we have to question them. We are people, not zombies, hence the preferences.


Except when they're wrong.  

Really though, I won't ever say I dislike a certain spider until I've kept it. Sure there's ones that don't really intrigue me, but I'm still willing to give it a chance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Except when they're wrong.
> 
> Really though, I won't ever say I dislike a certain spider until I've kept it. Sure there's ones that don't really intrigue me, but I'm still willing to give it a chance.



It's not fair to say that someone else's preference is wrong. LOL. Me for example, I don't like Grammostola iheringi because in art and fashion black and red (which is the opinion of many in those two fields) are two colors that should never be mixed. It's a preference built upon visual-based opinion. A persons taste in spiders can either be visual, budget-induced (LOL), or a liking to certain behavioral traits e.g. defensiveness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> It's not fair to say that someone else's preference is wrong. LOL. Me for example, I don't like Grammostola iheringi because in art and fashion black and red (which is the opinion of many in those two fields) are two colors that should never be mixed. It's a preference built upon visual-based opinion. A persons taste in spiders can either be visual, budget-induced (LOL), or a liking to certain behavioral traits e.g. defensiveness.


It was a joke.. notice the wink? 
I think black and red look great together.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 2, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Really though, I won't ever say I dislike a certain spider until I've kept it. Sure there's ones that don't really intrigue me, but I'm still willing to give it a chance.


I agree 100%, unless someone has kept a particular spider there's no way they can say they don't like them. Keeping a T and experiencing their behavior first hand versus reading about them or watching videos are two completely different things. No amount of research can prepare someone for the real thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> It was a joke.. notice the wink?
> I think black and red look great together.


How am I supposed to know that a wink emojii means its a joke? Joke. LOL. I did take your post as a not serious, hence I typed LOL twice.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Oct 2, 2017)

I don't have a list exactly, but I have zero interest in Old Worlds. I know they're popular here, but that's just my stance. I have my reasons.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Just because one of our favorites is on sombody elses' ban list doesnt mean we have to question them. We are people, not zombies, hence the preferences.


Of course. And I can totally understand if someone doesn't want to keep a Theraphosa sp because of their severe urticating hairs. Or an OW because of their potent venom. But dismissing pokies for example for being white and black (apart from mets) needs correcting as it's wrong.

Dismissing Grammostola because they're slow growers needs correcting. Grammostola iheringi grow quick.

So it seems many whole species of T's are being lumped together and wrongly "labelled".

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

basin79 said:


> But dismissing pokies for example for being white and black (apart from mets) needs correcting as it's wrong.


Okay, since I'm wrong. What is the color of a Pokie then, other than P. metallica?



basin79 said:


> Dismissing Grammostola because they're slow growers needs correcting. Grammostola iheringi grow quick.


I don't mind if they grow slow.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Okay, since I'm wrong. What is the color of a Pokie then, other than P. metallica?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind if they grow slow.


Look at subfusca, rufilata, tiginiwessili, ornata.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Okay, since I'm wrong. What is the color of a Pokie then, other than P. metallica?


Well I haven't seen my Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli since her moult so can't comment on her. My Poecilotheria subfusca lowland has cream, white, black, brown, tan, olive, red and purple colours. What do you see?

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3 | Award 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Look at subfusca, rufilata, tiginiwessili, ornata.


I get it. The allure of the Poecilotheria, Pterinochilus (except the very bright OBT). And the inkling need to acquire them. That sadly doesn't extend to all.

I will not bother to describe the species you pointed as it might offend Pokie fanatics here LOL Hahaha.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Well I haven't seen my Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli since her moult so can't comment on her. My Poecilotheria subfusca lowland has cream, white, black, brown, tan, olive, red and purple colours. What do you see?


I see lichen-covered cork bark with enchanting touches of purple. LOL ahhaha.

Edit: On a serious note, I do see a spider. But I don't consider olives, browns, creams etc as vibrant or rainbow-like. The hints of purple is pretty. I would buy that T in a heartbeat if it was all purple.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2017)

It's not the colors, but the amazing camouflage patterns. The colors are just a bonus.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

Also since you're not a fan of white and black tarantulas I take it you think the absolutely stunning Heteroscodra maculata don't deserve a look in?

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 5


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I see lichen-covered cork bark with enchanting touches of purple. LOL ahhaha.
> 
> Edit: On a serious note, I do see a spider. But I don't consider olives, browns, creams etc as vibrant or rainbow-like. The hints of purple is pretty. I would buy that T in a heartbeat if it was all purple.


If she was all purple she'd look a shadow of how she looks now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 2, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Have you ever seen a bite from one of those? It is quite ghastly. The person's arm turned ash gray, looked like a corpse.


I believe that was because of a Pokie bite, not a P.murinus. 
This is the most recently filmed effect of a P.murinus bite...:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/p-murinus-bite.298496/


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 2, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Well I haven't seen my Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli since her moult so can't comment on her. My Poecilotheria subfusca lowland has cream, white, black, brown, tan, olive, red and purple colours. What do you see?


Soooo pretty!!! I starting keeping T's with the thought I would never get OW because they are fast, defensive and more venomous... Of course I would be careful but what if one should zip out and one of my kitties find it before I do? I did get an _Idiothele Mira _because I figured it would dash for its burrow before escape and since it has built one, it has been the pet cup-o'-substrate advertised, lol. 

How long have you been keeping pokies and what has your experience been with them? It will be a while before I get one -- if I get one -- but I am starting to reconsider it... 

EDIT: And now you post your _H. maculata_ -- sooo gorgeous but aren't they also among the most venomous?


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Also since you're not a fan of white and black tarantulas I take it you think the absolutely stunning Heteroscodra maculata don't deserve a look in?


Okay, lets put it this way. There is a fine line between "attractive" and "colorful". Pokies, Pterinochilus (except maybe OBT, which is a vibrant species), H. maculata are what I would deem as attractive or sexy species/genera.

P. metallica, OBT, C. versicolor to name 3, on the other hand are what I would call "colorful".


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Okay, lets put it this way. There is a fine line between "attractive" and "colorful". Pokies, Pterinochilus (except maybe OBT, which is a vibrant species), H. maculata are what I would deem as attractive or sexy species/genera.
> 
> P. metallica, OBT, C. versicolor to name 3, on the other hand are what I would call "colorful".


I'd have to agree with that and personally, I much prefer sexy over gaudy, er, colorful!


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> Soooo pretty!!! I starting keeping T's with the thought I would never get OW because they are fast, defensive and more venomous... Of course I would be careful but what if one should zip out and one of my kitties find it before I do? I did get an _Idiothele Mira _because I figured it would dash for its burrow before escape and since it has built one, it has been the pet cup-o'-substrate advertised, lol.
> 
> How long have you been keeping pokies and what has your experience been with them? It will be a while before I get one -- if I get one -- but I am starting to reconsider it...


I love my Idiothele mira. She's absolutely fantastic.

I bought a pokie as my second T. Never had any problems with them. Large tall enclosures with a substantial hiding place for them to call home.

Every pokie I've ever owned have always preferred to run and try and get back to the safety of their hides. Sometimes my Poecilotheria subfusca lowland forgets where it is and will run around at speed for a short time before she does find it. 

Commense goes a very, very, very long way in keeping any invert that could sit you on your arse if it bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 2, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I love my Idiothele mira. She's absolutely fantastic.
> 
> I bought a pokie as my second T. Never had any problems with them. Large tall enclosures with a substantial hiding place for them to call home.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info!  I will have to get some of my fav OW species someday when I have more space! 

And no disrespect meant to _I. Mira _-- I'd only expected an OW sling to eat more but I'm sure that is an overgenralization and anyway, my sling is so small yet! I'm sure I'll get to enjoy watching their unique prey-capture more as they grow.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> Thank you for the info!  I will have to get some of my fav OW species someday when I have more space!
> 
> And no disrespect meant to _I. Mira _-- I'd only expected an OW sling to eat more but I'm sure that is an overgenralization and anyway, my sling is so small yet! I'm sure I'll get to enjoy watching their unique prey-capture more as they grow.


Apologies to those that have seen these many times before but suck it up sweet heart they're here again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Oct 2, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> I'd only expected an OW sling to eat more but I'm sure that is an overgenralization and anyway, my sling is so small yet! I'm sure I'll get to enjoy watching their unique prey-capture more as they grow.


Mine was a bit fussy about eating as well for the first few weeks.  Turns out she was just waiting to construct her home, now she has an insatiable appetite, and watching her snatch prey from underneath the dirt rug is pretty hilarious.

Here she (unsexed but wishful thinking) on day one (September 7, 2017): 







And here's her home after renovations: 







The substrate has been raised up over that entire quarter of the enclosure, and she has several tunnels and trap doors under there.

Yours will eat once it is satisfied with its home.  

On topic, I can't say there are any genera where I don't like any of the species.  There is too much variation.  I'm generally not a fan of the 'beginner classics' from an aesthetic point of view, but that is personal preference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 2, 2017)

Is Idiothele mira a NW or OW? @basin79


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I believe that was because of a Pokie bite, not a P.murinus.
> This is the most recently filmed effect of a P.murinus bite...:
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/p-murinus-bite.298496/


Poecilotheria fasciata.

@Jmanbeing93  ow.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Is Idiothele mira a NW or OW? @basin79


OW. They're a baboon. All be it a tiny little blue footed one.


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 2, 2017)

basin79 said:


> OW. They're a baboon. All be it a tiny little blue footed one.


Seems appealing to me, I like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Seems appealing to me, I like it.


I love my girl. Although I am told I'm rather fortunate to see her out and about etcetera.

That typed seeing the ground open up and a cricket disappear in a fraction of a second is my favourite "attack". Her entrance is undetectable just by looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 2, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I love my girl. Although I am told I'm rather fortunate to see her out and about etcetera.
> 
> That typed seeing the ground open up and a cricket disappear in a fraction of a second is my favourite "attack". Her entrance is undetectable just by looking.


Yeah, I really liked that attack too. How sudden it was and speed of the attack made me jump. It is a interesting spider, I would give a try as my first OW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Brachypelma - they all look the same to me


While I agree that there are a host of them with the red legs/knees and such that could be seen as very similar, a hamorri and an emelia look very much different....but the whole other side of Brachy look nothing like those red leg versions....klassi and albiceps come to mind along with vagans and albopilosum.
looking nothing alike...













albo



__ cold blood
__ Jun 13, 2017
__ 3



						B. albopilosum
					
















Resized952017040795213534



__ cold blood
__ Apr 8, 2017
__ 7



						B. albiceps
					
















Brachy



__ cold blood
__ Jul 19, 2017
__ 5



						B. smithi
					






efmp1987 said:


> Grammostola (except pulchra) - not once have a bothered to research about Grammostola other than pulchra.


I used to think like this, lumping them all together, when the truth isn't that...those common rosies that everyone thinks of when they think Grammostols (and pulchra) live long and grow slow....but again, big genus with lots of different look, attitudes and growth....its hard to just discount genera that are so large...lots of great Grammies...I will always love pulchripes.













Resized952017031995214443



__ cold blood
__ Mar 19, 2017
__ 5








efmp1987 said:


> Lasiodora - they're big, and brown. and they're big and brown.


Actually they are shades of grey and black, _not_ brown....but I get ya, not my favorite either...but that said, still something cool enough to own.....I avoid them, but still have 3 lasi sp.   Hard to avoid in this hobby.



efmp1987 said:


> Poecilotheria - except for metallica, the rest can be described as colored white and black (generally-speaking). LMAO


Only from a distance....pics don't do them justice, theyre full of purples and yellows.  Actually their coloration is dependent on the angle of the light hitting them...they are very fascinating to look at in person.













Resized952017030595163511



__ cold blood
__ Mar 5, 2017



						ornata
					
















Poecilotheria vittata



__ cold blood
__ Mar 14, 2017
__
ghost ornamental tarantula
magam tiger spider
pederson's ornamental tarantula
poecilotheria
poecilotheria pederseni
poecilotheria vittata
vittata




						vitatta
					




flashing the bold yellows...













Resized952017032095225028



__ cold blood
__ Mar 21, 2017



						striata...my only reclusive pokie
					
















regalis



__ cold blood
__ Jun 2, 2017
__ 5



						AF P. regalis
					






efmp1987 said:


> Euathlus-Homoeomma-Thrixopelma - except for cyaneolum


I can see not liking ockerti because of the hairs (but I still love it), but Thrixies also vary greatly in terms of looks (although they all look really nice) and temperament, its one of those rare genera that I want all of. Quite possibly the hobby's most under-rated genus.












ockerti



__ cold blood
__ May 28, 2017
__ 3



						young female T. ockerti
					
















puriens



__ cold blood
__ Jun 16, 2017
__ 1



						Thrixopelma puriens

starting to show a little color finally.
					






efmp1987 said:


> Hysterocrates - because you don't know what you'll really get. LMAO


No, you know EXACTLY what you will get...a burrower with a great appetite that burrows a lot in its burrow system.



efmp1987 said:


> I'm not taking chances by buying something I might or might not like. Thats an ingredient for a poorly-care for arachnid


I have not found that to be the case at all, in fact I have found the opposite to be true.   Generally when I get species I thought I wasn't fond of or didn't pay attention to, I almost always find a new t that I really liked as I learned about them and kept them...Conversely, most of the disappointments were the ones I "thought" I wanted and really liked....looking at you cobalt blue/H. mac.



Ratmosphere said:


> None, all are very interesting to me.


Once you get them, this is generally the sentiment I end up with as well...in the end, they're *all* cool in some way.



efmp1987 said:


> Im obsessed with blue T's. But no so much with LV for some reason. Hmmmm.


I thought the same until I got a few slings from poec54....yeah,  reclusive, but they are probably the *bluest* of the *blue* ts....they look like they are plugged into the wall the *blue* is so bright.













Resized952017031095020614



__ cold blood
__ Mar 10, 2017



						freshly molted LV female
					






efmp1987 said:


> I would much rather starve my grandpa than my ungrateful slings :drool:


Poor grandpa

You only gotta feed a t a few times a month...a grandpa needs to be fed every day last I checked.



Tanner Dzula said:


> . i picked up a H. Gigas a while back(while i may never know exactly what she really is, i dont plan to breed her, so meh) they are pretty awesome.
> awesome tunnel system, lots of personality and surprisingly calm disposition


Never heard of _anyone_ describing H. gigas as calm...they are typically very high strung, fast and fairly reclusive.


Poec54 said:


> I've read accounts of people that have though. My experience in digging is extensive, but for a different purpose, planting hundreds of palms and tropical plants in my yard. If I took them out, the yard would look like Swiss cheese


I was _just_ thinking of your garden....how did they fare now that the hurricanes have passed  (or have they).


ErinM31 said:


> * _Avicularia_ - Too many colors and fuzz on one T, lol!  To each their own, but I prefer more subtlety in coloration or only one brighter/saturated color


See, here's another where the variety is just staggering, there are in fact many more subtly colored avics (and relatives)....their looks really vary greatly.   This used to be a genus I had zero interest in...I was talked into a few just to shut someone up (viper69), and its turned into one of my very favorite genera.












20161210094759_DSC_0579



__ cold blood
__ Jan 13, 2017



						ulrichea
					






ErinM31 said:


> * _Grammostola_ - I have nothing against them but I already keep a variety of _Aphonopelma_, which may be the champions of growing slowly, lol, and so prefer the other species that I keep to be rather different


See, one thinks of the two genera as similar, and in some ways they can be, but the Grammostola genus contains some very beastly tarantulas with feeding responses that will compare more to an LP than to an Aphonopelma....there are also many that actually grow at a fairly fast rate, especially compared to Aphono.


Jmanbeing93 said:


> Have you ever seen a bite from one of those? It is quite ghastly. The person's arm turned ash gray, looked like a corpse















20150401_182114



__ cold blood
__ Jan 30, 2017
__ 5



						arm color, post pokie bite
					






grayzone said:


> Also adding ceratogyrus


  But why, they're probably the most visible baboons, spectacular eaters and horns...or are you just a horn hater like @boina ?












Ceratogyrus marshalli



__ cold blood
__ Jan 13, 2017
__ 2
__
ceratogyrus
ceratogyrus cornuatus
ceratogyrus marshalli
female
great horned baboon tarantula
marshalli
mature female
straight horned baboon tarantula
straighthorned tarantula




						marshalli
					
















20161210100400_DSC_0634



__ cold blood
__ Jan 13, 2017
__ 1



						darlingi
					



Ceratogryus are some of my absolute favorites.


efmp1987 said:


> Lovely versicolor. Only 953 days left before mines grows that big.


You have been misinformed.   A male, will go from sling to mature in just about a year....females will be sub adults or at least large juvies in that same year....by 953 days you might already have her entire first sac sold.   Versicolor are great eaters and they do not grow slowly....this MM is just over 1 year old.













versicolor



__ cold blood
__ Jun 28, 2017
__ 2



						not all MMs look drab.
					






efmp1987 said:


> Grammostola iheringi because in art and fashion black and red (which is the opinion of many in those two fields) are two colors that should never be mixed


Yet look at iheringi....nature, telling you that they do in fact go together.....nature 1, art community 0  


They also say that black and blue don't go together, but any bass fishermen would wholeheartedly disagree



Misty Day said:


> I agree 100%, unless someone has kept a particular spider there's no way they can say they don't like them.


You really can't, the longer one is on the hobby, the more one will realize the truth in this statement.   Ts aren't always what we expect or think...often, only keeping them gives the true understanding.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Informative 2 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 2, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Is Idiothele mira a NW or OW? @basin79


OW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

The allure of the pet holes. I am in the process of conditioning my mind into believing that burrow entrances are very captivating things to behold and that the sight of the occasional tarsal tips entrap the mortal senses in a sphere of jovial euphoria.

For Haplopema lividums sake, BBT - the Blue Bitey Thingy.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> The allure of the pet holes. I am in the process of conditioning my mind into believing that burrow entrances are very captivating things to behold and that the sight of the occasional tarsal tips entrap the mortal senses in a sphere of jovial euphoria.















Resized952017031195214505



__ cold blood
__ Mar 12, 2017
__ 3



						C. schieoedtei

This is the best look I ever get of her...shame, because she is stunning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

edit.Edit


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> The amount of dislikes is alarming. I think its the same as shoving a P. regalis up my nose, with a gun to my head, whilst commanding "Like it NOW!!!" Lol.


I still think it's mostly because you're making large assumptions based off of nothing but pics off the internet.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I still think it's mostly because you're making large assumptions based off of nothing but pics off the internet.



Or people not able to accept that their favorite genera is someone elses least favorite.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Oct 2, 2017)

cold blood said:


> a grandpa needs to be fed every day last I checked.


Does grandpa get crickets and roaches primarily, or are superworms OK too?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Or people not able to accept that their favorite genera is someone elses least favorite.


I highly doubt it.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> The amount of dislikes is alarming. I think its the same as shoving a P. regalis up my nose, with a gun to my head, whilst commanding "Like it NOW!!!" Lol.


I have never nor should anyone ever feel a dislike as a bad thing (usually). I'd sooner see the disagree button used personally and leave the dislikes to the posts that are venomous or show animal cruelty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

cold blood said:


> While I agree that there are a host of them with the red legs/knees and such that could be seen as very similar, a hamorri and an emelia look very much different....but the whole other side of Brachy look nothing like those red leg versions....klassi and albiceps come to mind along with vagans and albopilosum.
> looking nothing alike...
> 
> 
> ...


Aside from albo's and albi's, which I noted, the entire genus doesn't interest me. And of course I have done a great of research about the more available species under this genus, so I know how they look like.




cold blood said:


> I used to think like this, lumping them all together, when the truth isn't that...those common rosies that everyone thinks of when they think Grammostols (and pulchra) live long and grow slow....but again, big genus with lots of different look, attitudes and growth....its hard to just discount genera that are so large...lots of great Grammies...I will always love pulchripes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not into the attitude of a species, I'm into the color, mostly. So other than the jet-black pulchra (monochromaticism is rare in the animal world), the rest I can disregard away.




cold blood said:


> Actually they are shades of grey and black, _not_ brown....but I get ya, not my favorite either...but that said, still something cool enough to own.....I avoid them, but still have 3 lasi sp.   Hard to avoid in this hobby.


When I said brown, I meant dull-colored.





cold blood said:


> I can see not liking ockerti because of the hairs (but I still love it), but Thrixies also vary greatly in terms of looks (although they all look really nice) and temperament, its one of those rare genera that I want all of. Quite possibly the hobby's *most under-rated genus.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're underrated for a reason. Meaning I'm just one of the multitude who find the group uninteresting (except for cyaneolum).




cold blood said:


> No, you know EXACTLY what you will get...a burrower with a great appetite that burrows a lot in its burrow system.


Loving burrows is probably an acquired taste. I might change my mind about the fossorials in the future, as practically all do.





cold blood said:


> I have not found that to be the case at all, in fact I have found the opposite to be true.   Generally when I get species I thought I wasn't fond of or didn't pay attention to, I almost always find a new t that I really liked as I learned about them and kept them...*Conversely, most of the disappointments were the ones I "thought" I wanted and really liked....looking at you cobalt blue/H. mac.*



That's why I read about them a lot before I acquire them, and base my decision from the experiences people have with them. What's the worst can I expect? The best? What are the thoughts of keepers? If I can accept the worst part of keeping it, Ill get it.




cold blood said:


> II thought the same until I got a few slings from poec54....yeah,  _*reclusive*_, but they are probably the *bluest* of the *blue* ts....they look like they are plugged into the wall the *blue* is so bright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You practically answered why they dont interest me, at the moment.




cold blood said:


> You have been misinformed.   A male, will go from sling to mature in just about a year....females will be sub adults or at least large juvies in that same year....by 953 days you might already have her entire first sac sold.   Versicolor are great eaters and they do not grow slowly....this MM is just over 1 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was exaggerating. But given the non-existing appetite of my sling, it'll probably take a century to molt again LOL.




cold blood said:


> Yet look at iheringi....nature, telling you that they do in fact go together.....nature 1, art community 0


Nature is weird. It gave the Greater Kudu gigantic horns but it doesn't even use it to defend itself from predators, as such practically all predators, big or small, sees it as a gigantic walking steak.




cold blood said:


> They also say that black and blue don't go together, but any bass fishermen would wholeheartedly disagree


Fishes are not very smart LOL. If they were, the entire fishing industry will crumble.





cold blood said:


> You really can't, the longer one is on the hobby, the more one will realize the truth in this statement.   Ts aren't always what we expect or think...often, only keeping them gives the true understanding.


You can't really <-- if we are talking about the overall behavior. And unless you have decided you don't like how it looks like. Im sure I have noted here several times my choices are mostly dictated by how a T looks like.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I highly doubt it.


To prove that I'm not making assumptions feel free to post all the names and I'll note one by one if _*for me*_ its looks beautiful or not.
What you cannot assume by way of a picture is the behavior, which people keep on citing here how a T exceeded their expectation, with regards to feeding response etc.

But I don't care about the behavior. My list is based from the appearance, a matter of _*personal choice*_.


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 2, 2017)

cold blood said:


> .
> You really can't, the longer one is on the hobby, the more one will realize the truth in this statement.   Ts aren't always what we expect or think...often, only keeping them gives the true understanding.


Exactly, well said. When I first got into the hobby there was a ton of genera I said I would never keep. Now, 4 years later, I'm open to owning pretty much any species from any genera. There's just nothing you can read online that will make you accurately expect what keeping a particular species is actually like. You can only truly know by owning them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> To prove that I'm not making assumptions feel free to post all the names and I'll note one by one if _*for me*_ its looks beautiful or not.
> What you cannot assume by way of a picture is the behavior, which people keep on citing here how a T exceeded their expectation, with regards to feeding response etc.
> 
> But I don't care about the behavior. My list is based from the appearance, a matter of _*personal choice*_.


Says the two month keeper with two slings... 

I was the same, now I look beyond that.  C lividus are stunning, but because of their behaviour, I'm not really looking for one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Says the two month keeper with two slings...
> 
> I was the same, now I look beyond that.  C lividus are stunning, but because of their behaviour, I'm not really looking for one.


Correction: 2 slings, and 3 adults. LMAO. I'm limited to a few only, so I'm being careful with my options. I do not have the liberty of gathering everything that has 8 legs as most of you here do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Correction: 2 slings, and 3 adults. LMAO. I'm limited to a few only, so I'm being careful with my options. I do not have the liberty of gathering everything that has 8 legs as most of you here do.


Your "LOL"s and "LMAO"s make you sound obnoxious. 

My mistake. Still about a few months experience.

Neither do I, I make at most a half dozen orders a year. All usually acquiring under 6 specimens.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Correction: 2 slings, and 3 adults. LMAO. I'm limited to a few only, so I'm being careful with my options. I do not have the liberty of gathering everything that has 8 legs as most of you here do.


which is all well and good, nobody is saying you need them all right now. 

i think the point is, most of us shared similar or the same sentiments when we all first got into the hobby, but basically something most of us have come to terms with at one point or another is, dont be so quick to bash some of the other species out there. 
trust me, when i first got into the hobby, i was dead set on only owning a few types, mostly the Larger of the NW terrestrials, as at first thats the only thing that really got my attention. i thought the bigger the better, and only wanted a few because of their appearance alone. ones like G. Pulchripes, Lasiodora parahybana, A. Geniculata, T. stirmi/Blondi, B. smithi, ETC. 


but i think most of us here just want you to know, that chances are, if you reach out and go for something you normally would not have considered a cool looking T, you might be incredibly surprised with what you get, and might end up finding yourself a new favorite tarantula.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Your "LOL"s and "LMAO"s make you sound obnoxious. My mistake. Still about a few months experience.


I'm obnoxious. You are tactless. "Says the 2 month keeper with 2 slings". What about it anyway? Please elaborate. I will not assume, because I'm obnoxious.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

I think Im hungry. Hmmmm.


----------



## Walker253 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I'm obnoxious. You are tactless. "Says the 2 month keeper with 2 slings". What about it anyway? Please elaborate. I will not assume, because I'm obnoxious.


Haha, your posts read like 2 Energy Drinks at the same time. Fast talker, ADHD, or just generally fired up? Awesome, seriously. You gave me a mild headache reading this thread but seriously, you crack me up.

To the original question, I'll try anything. I would only name stuff I've kept and not again. Hysterocrates, seriously overrated. They are cheap for a reason. The other is Haplocosmia, really because I can't seem to keep himalayana alive. I'm just not going there again.
I used to not like G porteri, but I ended up with an awesome and gorgeous MF. I love the Grammostola genus anyway as well.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> Haha, your posts read like 2 Energy Drinks at the same time. Fast talker, ADHD, or just generally fired up? Awesome, seriously. You gave me a mild headache reading this thread but seriously, you crack me up.
> 
> To the original question, I'll try anything. I would only name stuff I've kept and not again. Hysterocrates, seriously overrated. They are cheap for a reason. The other is Haplocosmia, really because I can't seem to keep himalayana alive. I'm just not going there again.
> I used to not like G porteri, but I ended up with an awesome and gorgeous MF. I love the Grammostola genus anyway as well.





Walker253 said:


> Haha, your posts read like 2 Energy Drinks at the same time. Fast talker, ADHD, or just generally fired up? Awesome, seriously. You gave me a mild headache reading this thread but seriously, you crack me up.
> 
> To the original question, I'll try anything. I would only name stuff I've kept and not again. Hysterocrates, seriously overrated. They are cheap for a reason. The other is Haplocosmia, really because I can't seem to keep himalayana alive. I'm just not going there again.
> I used to not like G porteri, but I ended up with an awesome and gorgeous MF. I love the Grammostola genus anyway as well.


When youre at work and chatting on paid time you have to keep things quick ***ninja hides***

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Walker253 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I think Im hungry. Hmmmm.


Nice edit (backtrack) haha


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> Nice edit (backtrack) haha


Sshhhh. You bad person! ROFL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I'm obnoxious. You are tactless. "Says the 2 month keeper with 2 slings". What about it anyway? Please elaborate. I will not assume, because I'm obnoxious.


I'm not sugar coating it for you. 

You have little experience with tarantulas, how can you know how much you'll like their behaviour? That's all I meant. Don't always assume the worst.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boina (Oct 2, 2017)

Looks play a role for me, yes, but it's the whole package of looks and behaviour that make a tarantula really fascinating. And those pics flying around more often than not don't do a tarantula justice.

Anyway, what tarantulas don't I like?

- Theraphosa - too big and too brown
- Stichoplastoris - I have one (sp. 'San Isidro') and she will give any bad tempered OW burrower a run for it's money.
- Haplopelma/Cyriopagopus - I actually want to see the tarantula from time to time.
- Aphonopelma, although I'd make an exception for moderatum and possibly chalcodes. (I have an AF seemanni and she doesn't eat, whatever I feed her and however I tweak her enclosure/environment and she's rather thin. I dislike spiders who seem to make things difficult on purpose).
- Selenocosmia - or at least it was on the list until I found out there's a completely black one. That one I want.
- Cyriocosmus - too small. If I need a magnifying glass to see it I don't want it.

Hmm, that list is getting rather longer than I thought... and there's still one missing:

No horns. Absolutely no tarantula with horns.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I'm not sugar coating it for you.
> 
> You have little experience with tarantulas, how can you know how much you'll like their behaviour? That's all I meant. Don't always assume the worst.


The subject was appearance. How does that warrant the need to reference my experience level of tarantula behavior? And which I do not doubt is lacking.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2017)

boina said:


> Looks play a role for me, yes, but it's the whole package of looks and behaviour that make a tarantula really fascinating. And those pics flying around more often than not don't do a tarantula justice.
> 
> Anyway, what tarantulas don't I like?
> 
> ...


You mean Cyriocosmus.

And Haplopelma is Cyriopagopus now.


@efmp1987   I just explained it to your I'm not bothering to do so again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Walker253 (Oct 2, 2017)

boina said:


> Looks play a role for me, yes, but it's the whole package of looks and behaviour that make a tarantula really fascinating. And those pics flying around more often than not don't do a tarantula justice.
> 
> Anyway, what tarantulas don't I like?
> 
> ...


I'd say you're killing me, but I guess it's more for me.


----------



## boina (Oct 2, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> You mean Cyriocosmus.
> 
> And Haplopelma is Cyriopagopus now.
> 
> ...


Ok, it's too late here. I'm going to bed before I post more nonsense. After I edited that post

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

boina said:


> Ok, it's too late here. I'm going to bed before I post more nonsense. After I edited that post


Youre still correct  You do need a magnifier to visualize the tarsal tips protruding from Cyriopagopus burrows /holes   Have a good night!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I don't like Grammostola iheringi because in art and fashion black and red (which is the opinion of many in those two fields) are two colors that should never be mixed.


Whoever came up with that preposterous nonsense needs to have their head booked in for a session of percussive maintenance with a rusty claw hammer. Red and black look awesome together.

And Deadpool is kinda like my spirit animal



nicodimus22 said:


> I don't have a list exactly, but I have zero interest in Old Worlds.


I was of this frame of mind initially but a few have since piqued my interest. 



basin79 said:


> Dismissing Grammostola because they're slow growers needs correcting. Grammostola iheringi grow quick.


I think actaeon grow pretty fast as well but most of the genus grow pretty slowly.



basin79 said:


> Every pokie I've ever owned have always preferred to run and try and get back to the safety of their hides.


Every OW I own would rather run and hide, I keep seeing pics/vids of "evil" Chilobrachys doing their best OBT impression but I've never seen anything close to that from my huahini.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 2, 2017)

boina said:


> Looks play a role for me, yes, but it's the whole package of looks and behaviour that make a tarantula really fascinating. And those pics flying around more often than not don't do a tarantula justice.
> 
> Anyway, what tarantulas don't I like?
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I agree about the horns, although if there is something really unique and interesting about their behavior then maaaybe...

As for Aphonopelma, your experience with A. seemani is not typical for the genus (I have no experience with that species though). Some of mine will go for weeks to months without eating but not when they are thin (assuming a good that the T has been known to eat is being offered -- I tried feeding bean beetles, crickets that were too large and black fly larvae to my first sling, a B. hamorii, and he lost some weight before I figured out that I needed to pre-kill crickets for him). From both my experience and what I have read, A. moderatum T's have quite an appetite, at least for NW T's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

boina said:


> Anyway, what tarantulas don't I like?
> 
> - Theraphosa - too big and too brown
> 
> No horns. Absolutely no tarantula with horns.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

Omg! Are those memes?!!!  ***faith restored *** xoxo


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 2, 2017)

Why all of this hostility??? (Not toward me, but some of the exchanges I've read in the above posts...)

I imagine we all were initially attracted to different tarantulas and for different reasons and I think all of us have broadened our appreciation since then, but I don't think anything is gained by telling someone they are wrong to have narrow criteria, dislike certain genera or even want to own only one species of T. They will likely expand their tastes in their own time but being told they are flat out wrong will if anything inhibit this natural evolution. I will never even try using a Mac because I knew too many users who were ********. Stupid reason, sure, but human.

Some people may want to try any new species they can while others know that they would not have interest or ability to take care of particular species. That's okay. What would not be okay would be to neglect a T that was a disappointment or whatever.

I think it's great that people share their experiences with species as @BobBarley did with Theraphosa -- I'll admit I had taken everything a certain book said on them to heart and written them off as kept only for their size and without other qualities that would make a T enjoyable to keep. I am happy to be wrong. 

Anyway, we all love T's here, whether it's all inclusive or just a few species and the variety is awesome, whether you want some of everything yourself or only want to keep blue arboreals or whatever. It's all good.

*drops mic*

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> Why all of this hostility??? (Not toward me, but some of the exchanges I've read in the above posts...)
> 
> I imagine we all were initially attracted to different tarantulas and for different reasons and I think all of us have broadened our appreciation since then, but I don't think anything is gained by telling someone they are wrong to have narrow criteria, dislike certain genera or even want to own only one species of T. They will likely expand their tastes in their own time but being told they are flat out wrong will if anything inhibit this natural evolution. I will never even try using a Mac because I knew too many users who were ********. Stupid reason, sure, but human.
> 
> ...


*Picks up mic*

All I've said is I think it's foolish to write off so many genera when you've never kept any of them. Not to mention when you haven't kept spiders long in the first place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> *Picks up mic*
> 
> All I've said is I think it's foolish to write off so many genera when you've never kept any of them. Not to mention when you haven't kept spiders long in the first place.


You dont have to try keeping them to know theyre color black or brown or have red setae. Physical appearance my friend, is the basis of my choices, as I have noted multiple times already.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

"









"


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

basin79 said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's was probably the most insightful, intelligent and intresting post that I've ever come up with. And thanks to @Venom1080 you never heard it. He didn't drop the mic, instead he walked off with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> You dont have to try keeping them to know theyre color black or brown or have red setae. Physical appearance my friend, is the basis of my choices, as I have noted multiple times already.


And I say I bet that will change.

Again! Behaviour is just as interesting as color.

*Places mic back on ground.* 

Go ahead, @basin79

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> And I say I bet that will change.
> 
> Again! Behaviour is just as interesting as color.
> 
> ...


On that I will have to agree. ^_^ I dont remember saying forever even once. I used to hate versicolor and GBB, now I lurv them! <3 But I dont have a GBB. :'(


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> And I say I bet that will change.
> 
> Again! Behaviour is just as interesting as color.
> 
> ...


I like pretty spiders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I like pretty spiders.


I like blue spiders. But then theres that oddball pulchra which happens to be my favorite, and that craps a lot. Today is cleaning day. I feel like Im cleaning a bird cage.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I like blue spiders. But then theres that oddball pulchra which happens to be my favorite, and that craps a lot. Today is cleaning day. I feel like Im cleaning a bird cage.


Arboreals are the worst as they crap all over the walls.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I like pretty spiders.


*Applause*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 2, 2017)

boina said:


> Looks play a role for me, yes, but it's the whole package of looks and behaviour that make a tarantula really fascinating. And those pics flying around more often than not don't do a tarantula justice.
> 
> Anyway, what tarantulas don't I like?
> 
> ...


I'm gonna be honest about Aphonopelma i love them, but they have issues I've owned a few different species and they vary wildly more than anything I've experienced before i currently have 3 in my collection A sp montane sling that eats moderately well. A gabeli juvenile that eats about 1 from every 7 feeds and a stunning sub adult A chalcodes that eats absolutely everything in sight (reach) and in the past I've raised A sp new river not the best eater and A serratum which as a feeding response like a rabid hyena.. So i get the frustration with this genus it really does give with one hand then take away with the other still worth it though imo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

There's supposed to be a spider in here somewhere. I don't know, I spent the last 4 hours searching, and all I see are mud and roots!

Reactions: Lollipop 3


----------



## kevinlowl (Oct 2, 2017)

Dislike from most to least:
1. The Nose Hair
2. Slow Growers
3. Dwarfs

Dislike for difficulty and danger involved but will still keep: Old world arboreals


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 2, 2017)

Here's a blue spider for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

johnny quango said:


> Here's a blue spider for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homoeomma sp. blue?


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 2, 2017)

@efmp1987 here it is again from a different angle. Its a Thrixopelma lagunas btw

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 2, 2017)

johnny quango said:


> @efmp1987 here it is again from a different angle. Its a Thrixopelma lagunas btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've read a lot about those in my quest to find the real cyaneolum. Alas I gave up.


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 2, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I've read a lot about those in my quest to find the real cyaneolum. Alas I gave up.


A great species to keep a decent size and fairly stocky. I actually have an adult female T cyaneolum and an adult female Thrixopelma sp cajamarca i also have a large sling of the cajamarca hoping for a male to breed these rare beauties.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 2, 2017)

Eh, I really enjoy Theraphosa, love their appearance.  Probably one of my favorite genera, if not my favorite.

I don't have a least favorite genus, but I will say I dislike Brachypelma albopilosum.  I've owned 2 and for some reason their appearance makes me uncomfortable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Leila (Oct 2, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> I don't have a least favorite genus, but I will say I dislike Brachypelma albopilosum.  I've owned 2 and for some reason their appearance makes me uncomfortable.



Quit breaking my heart over here, man!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 3, 2017)

Leila said:


> Quit breaking my heart over here, man!


I don't know!!!  They are super lovable but those curly hairs..  make me... uncomfortable??  I don't know why.  But I also salivate over tarantula pics so who knows what's wrong with me at this point.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 3, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> I don't know!!!  They are super lovable but those curly hairs..  make me... uncomfortable??  I don't know why.  But I also salivate over tarantula pics so who knows what's wrong with me at this point.



How dare you break a lady's heart!   I think what you're feeling is an aversion to extremely lovable and fluffy things?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 3, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> MMMMMM. Grammostola sp. Concepcion


I love all the rose hairs... I mean what's not to love.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BYlmUzyB3Kc/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Oct 3, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> I love all the rose hairs... I mean what's not to love.


On @efmp1987's behalf, I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest there isn't enough *blue* for his liking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 3, 2017)

dangerforceidle said:


> On @efmp1987's behalf, I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest there isn't enough *blue* for his liking.



Did someone say blue? *** convulsions ***  I think those conception lovelies are quite adorable too. Now Im confused! 

But if its not blue enough, when theres a will, theres a way, says the owner of this cat.


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 3, 2017)

dangerforceidle said:


> On @efmp1987's behalf, I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest there isn't enough *blue* for his liking.





efmp1987 said:


> Did someone say blue? *** convulsions ***  I think those conception lovelies are quite adorable too. Now Im confused!
> 
> But if its not blue enough, when theres a will, theres a way, says the owner of this cat.
> 
> View attachment 253777


True Grammostola porteri have blue on the femurs, especially the mature males.  @Exoskeleton Invertebrates has some stellar photos under sunlight.


----------



## clive 82 (Oct 3, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> The amount of dislikes is alarming. I think its the same as shoving a P. regalis up my nose, with a gun to my head, whilst commanding "Like it NOW!!!" Lol.


Now that would be interesting to see. Maybe you could try s


johnny quango said:


> I'm gonna be honest about Aphonopelma i love them, but they have issues I've owned a few different species and they vary wildly more than anything I've experienced before i currently have 3 in my collection A sp montane sling that eats moderately well. A gabeli juvenile that eats about 1 from every 7 feeds and a stunning sub adult A chalcodes that eats absolutely everything in sight (reach) and in the past I've raised A sp new river not the best eater and A serratum which as a feeding response like a rabid hyena.. So i get the frustration with this genus it really does give with one hand then take away with the other still worth it though imo


I agree, I think Aphonopelma are seriously underated. MY chalcodes is always out, active & eats like a machine. Easily one of my favourite Ts despite them being labelled as "pet rocks".
I think it all comes down to personal preference & " don't knock it until you have tried it"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 3, 2017)

clive 82 said:


> I think Aphonopelma are seriously underated. MY chalcodes is always out, active & eats like a machine. Easily one of my favourite Ts despite them being labelled as "pet rocks".  I think it all comes down to personal preference & " don't knock it until you have tried it"



Definitely.  I'm mostly an OW and arboreal collector, and I have chalcodes.  It's a big (6") and beautiful spider by any standards.  Hardy, long lived, easy to care for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## clive 82 (Oct 3, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> Definitely.  I'm mostly an OW and arboreal collector, and I have chalcodes.  It's a big (6") and beautiful spider by any standards.  Hardy, long lived, easy to care for.


Which makes it an ideal beginner species. Maybe because they are native to you in the U.S do you think they get overlooked?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 3, 2017)

clive 82 said:


> I agree, I think Aphonopelma are seriously underated. MY chalcodes is always out, active & eats like a machine. Easily one of my favourite Ts despite them being labelled as "pet rocks".


Very underrated species, my A. chalcodes female is out 90% of the time, active, a great eater and pretty chilled out to boot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## clive 82 (Oct 3, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Very underrated species, my A. chalcodes female is out 90% of the time, active, a great eater and pretty chilled out to boot.


Likewise, mine is the same. If I could find a moderatum or bicolouratum I would be very happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 3, 2017)

Is this a chalcodes?


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 3, 2017)

clive 82 said:


> Which makes it an ideal beginner species. Maybe because they are native to you in the U.S do you think they get overlooked?



Probably the reason, not exotic enough for most Americans.  But if it were native to the dry parts of South America, it would be in higher demand.  Back when w/c's _were_ the hobby from the 1960's to 1980's, Aphonopelma & Brachypelma reigned supreme.  Although I was lured early on to the dark side of the hobby (OW's and high speed arboreals) some collectors stayed the course, like Stan Schultz, who's kept his passion for Aphono's and Brachy's burning bright.  I have to admit, there's times when I'm tired or distracted, and not necessarily up to dealing with feisty spiders running out of their cages.  It was so easy & relaxing to work with the calmer species, I don't remember ever having to chase one around the room, or even having a catch cup.  I can see Stan's perspective (he told me that he never really cared for the drama of OW's).  There's still a key place in the hobby for Aphono's and Brachy's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 3, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Is this a chalcodes?



No.  It is an Aphonopelma though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 3, 2017)

No, it's an Aphonopelma but not sure which, this is A. chalcodes

View media item 38685

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 3, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> No, it's an Aphonopelma but not sure which, this is A. chalcodes
> 
> View media item 38685


I do like the tank like stocky appearance of these T's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clive 82 (Oct 3, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Is this a chalcodes?


You couldn't do that with a blue pokie


----------



## clive 82 (Oct 3, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> No.  It is an Aphonopelma though.


Could be anax or hentzi? so many species in the genus look alike.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 3, 2017)

clive 82 said:


> You couldn't do that with a blue pokie


I dont touch even blue slings.


----------



## Swede Baboon (Oct 3, 2017)

Leila said:


> Lol. One is a sling, no clue what sex it is. Fingers crossed for a female.
> I'd love to have both Zoe and Nalle around for many many years.


Fun fact: Nalle in swedish = Teddy bear

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 3, 2017)

Psednocnemis brachyramosa VERSUS Haplopema lividum. Which is more T-hole'ish?


----------



## clive 82 (Oct 3, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I dont touch even blue slings.


Sound advice there, never touch blue slings or eat yellow snow

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 3, 2017)

Swede Baboon said:


> Fun fact: Nalle in swedish = Teddy bear


Fun fact. I actually have a real life teddy bear in my house.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 4, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Psednocnemis brachyramosa VERSUS Haplopema lividum. Which is more T-hole'ish?


I don't know about those T's, but among my collection, my _Hapalopus_ sp. "Columbia large" is contending with my _Cyclosternum fasciatum_ for the title of pet hole. The latter stayed underground for more than six months and I thought for sure it had died but I finally checked and found a live but skinny T! I wonder if they go by seasonal cues to reemerge? Idk, I was used to my _Ephebopus murinus_, who will stay in their burrows when in premolt but emerge again when they are hungry. I hadn't seen my _C. fasciatum_ and so hadn't thrown in any prey. Once I'd disturbed it, THEN it was out on a nightly basis and an avid eater until... it went back underground for summer-fall-winter...


----------



## StampFan (Oct 4, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> I don't know about those T's, but among my collection, my _Hapalopus_ sp. "Columbia large" is contending with my _Cyclosternum fasciatum_ for the title of pet hole. The latter stayed underground for more than six months and I thought for sure it had died but I finally checked and found a live but skinny T! I wonder if they go by seasonal cues to reemerge? Idk, I was used to my _Ephebopus murinus_, who will stay in their burrows when in premolt but emerge again when they are hungry. I hadn't seen my _C. fasciatum_ and so hadn't thrown in any prey. Once I'd disturbed it, THEN it was out on a nightly basis and an avid eater until... it went back underground for summer-fall-winter...


Adults, juvies or slings?


----------



## boina (Oct 4, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> I don't know about those T's, but among my collection, my _Hapalopus_ sp. "Columbia large" is contending with my _Cyclosternum fasciatum_ for the title of pet hole. The latter stayed underground for more than six months and I thought for sure it had died but I finally checked and found a live but skinny T! I wonder if they go by seasonal cues to reemerge? Idk, I was used to my _Ephebopus murinus_, who will stay in their burrows when in premolt but emerge again when they are hungry. I hadn't seen my _C. fasciatum_ and so hadn't thrown in any prey. Once I'd disturbed it, THEN it was out on a nightly basis and an avid eater until... it went back underground for summer-fall-winter...


Well, you've pretty much described mine, too. She has an 'out' phase at the moment but I guess she'll disappear again for the winter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 4, 2017)

StampFan said:


> Adults, juvies or slings?


Juveniles


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 4, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I'm curious to how many of these genera you've actually kept and raised..
> 
> Zero if I remember correctly..
> 
> Only genera I don't care for is the very small dwarf species. (Cyriocosmus )


I do appreciate a reason for negative ratings  @OliverWhatever


----------



## kevinlowl (Oct 5, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I do appreciate a reason for negative ratings  @OliverWhatever


Your post was bigoted and discriminatory towards dwarfs.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 5, 2017)

I am not familiar enough with them to name certain species. However, I love them all to death despite what color they are or anything else because each has an unique personality. I prefer ground/burrowing tarantulas over climbing ones, though. Not to mention how pricey vertical enclosures are.


----------



## Leila (Oct 6, 2017)

Swede Baboon said:


> Fun fact: Nalle in swedish = Teddy bear


That is exactly why I chose the name for that little albo


----------



## Swede Baboon (Oct 6, 2017)

Leila said:


> That is exactly why I chose the name for that little albo


Haha... good choice of name i have to say

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 6, 2017)

Suddenly I sort of develop a fetish for non-blue things such as black fossorials and dwarves.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sarahloveshantzel (Oct 6, 2017)

I lucked out and got an AF MY FIRST T.        She just molted again.  





Leila said:


> _Brachypelma albopilosum _are amazing. I have two- an AF and a fluffy sling. Both of them are curious, sometimes feisty, always hungry, and always out in the open.
> 
> As far as genera that do not interest me, there are many; but that is subject to change in the future. I know what I like right now, but I am quite aware how often my opinions on things alter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Oct 7, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Do you have a list of genera not represented in your wish or want list? Or just doesn't pique your interest even in the slightest?


Yes and Yes


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 11, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Suddenly I sort of develop a fetish for non-blue things such as black fossorials and dwarves.



And after this you'll develop one for species with red in them,  and then the yellow ones and then the greens... until you're just as hooked as the rest of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 11, 2017)

StampFan said:


> Adults, juvies or slings?


Actually near adult if not mature — I forgot how small of dwarfs these are!


----------



## Kron (Dec 14, 2017)

I've found most NWs quite boring in general shape recently, other than my favourite genus Eathlus/Paraphysa, become baboon mad


----------



## Kron (Dec 14, 2017)

and will be earth tiger mad when I get enough experience but probably never Poec mad


----------



## ETHER (Dec 14, 2017)

so far, im not a fan of terrestrials in general. Mostly due to the fact that I like to build enclosures they can take full advantage of by constructing custom back grounds and making hides that come out from them as well (even if my pokie and irminia decided to neglect them and make their own dirt curtain hides for now lol) 

As some one said early on though in this thread im sure things will change once I get a Terrestrial and experience them first hand. None have really interested me except a few Dwarf species tbh which I think is cyriocosmus if im not mistaken, that colombia sp large...


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 14, 2017)

Forgot to mention _Orphnaecus. 
_
I have no idea why I keep these evil tubs of dirt.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nada (Dec 14, 2017)

I don't think I dislike any genera, but there are quite a few species I could live without.
I definitely dont prefer grammastola, or avicularia


----------



## Shaithisferenczy (Dec 14, 2017)

for me it has to be cyriopagopus von wirthi...Owned one for a bit, pure unfiltered seething hatred on 8 legs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Misty Day (Dec 14, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Fun fact. I actually have a real life teddy bear in my house.


Absolutely beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

